# Blast from the Past: Witchblade



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

This is the story of a New York detective, Sara "Pez" Pezzini. Her search for justice brings her into contact with the Witchblade, an ancient, intelligent, living weapon so powerful it can battle Earth's darkest evil forces. Week in and week out, "Pez" employs her skills as a police detective to fight crime. She finds she must employ the Witchblade to combat a much greater and frighteningly organized conspiracy of evil that threatens the very soul of humanity. As Sara tries to keep the secret of the Witchblade, do her job and have a personal life, she finds that her most formidable adversary may be the Witchblade itself. 

Cast:
John Hensley 
Role: Gabriel
Will Yun Lee 
Role: Danny Woo
Yancy Butler 
Role: Sara Pezzini 
Anthony Cistaro 
Role: Kenneth Irons
Eric 'Kaos' Etebari 
Role: Ian Nottingham 
David Chokachi 
Role: Jake McCartey


----------

